# Nuclear Bunker S



## UrbanX (Oct 14, 2014)

So we'd managed to plan an awesome explore for early on a Sunday morning, all was looking good. 

... Then on Thursday: UE-OMJ sends his apologies as he's not able to make it

... Then on Friday: Priority 7 sends his apologies as he has some moving to do. 

...Then on Saturday: Rockford sends his apologies as he has to now work on the Sunday. 

Not to worry, my car is all packed full of exploring gear and there is still 3 of us on board. 

....Then 04:34 am (hour and a half before we're due to leave) I get a text from the final two Kent lads saying they cant make it.... 

Oh well, these nuclear bunkers aren't going to explore themselves. Explored with a non-member. 

It's an odd one this - From what I can surmise, it was built right at the end of the cold war, late 80's (I managed to find a planning permission for it under the description of a “High Technology Building” from ‘84) and stopped being used mid-90's (judging by the style & PAT Test stickers on the office equipment) 



It's not on Subbrits website, but it is documented online with former workers sharing information about it on experience forums.

Power is on. 

Lights are on PIRs which still makes you jump when they come on. But not as much as when you're setting up a shot and they all go off! 




Reception area: "Yep single room, En-suite, no smoking please" 



Looking from reception down the main corridor:



More corridor porn:









Stuck to the metallic air vents were these magnetic vehicle signs. Presumably the 'lucky' survivors down here would stick these to their vehicles to show their authority when driving around the zombie wasteland: 



There is a long corridor running the length of the bunker with a series of rooms coming off each side. Some appeared to be offices and some appeared to be dorms? Half of them had shower blocks so I'm assuming these were dorms. They were now filled with flat pack archive boxes: 




Office, I'm guessing by the monitor that this would date from the mid 90's? 



Right, to the business end of things! 




A series of blast doors: 



Blast door:



10,000 litre oil tank. Does anyone know roughly how long that amount of fuel would last a generator? 



Generator:



Air filtering: 



Does anyone know what these are for? There were a few of them dotted around the bunker: 

 

Whatever you do in a confined underground space...DO NOT turn the sewage pump off! 



And as the last person on earth steps out alone into the post apocalyptic wasteland that used to be our earth... Don't forget to switch the light off! 



Sorry to those who missed out. Thank you to the forum member that helped with access at the 11th hour, you know who you are. 

Cheers for looking! Video to follow.


----------



## shadow1993 (Oct 14, 2014)

It's amazing to find one in such a good condition.

Is this abandoned? Or do you know someone who let you access it?

I'm always interested in finding more bunkers.

Thanks


----------



## AveVecron (Oct 14, 2014)

No graffiti, generally great condition. Is this location inspected/looked after regularly? Very cool find, nonetheless! :~)



UrbanX said:


> Does anyone know what these are for? There were a few of them dotted around the bunker:



I think that's a shock valve, not surprising you found one inside a bunker. That one looks closed (probably because the building is out of use). They're designed to close tight when a shockwave hits, theoretically closing the natural air flow into the bunker. I presume that's when your generator & air filtration would kick in.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 14, 2014)

> Is this abandoned? Or do you know someone who let you access it?



The bunker is abandoned - but is part of a live site. No one let me access it apart from myself  



> I think that's a shock valve, not surprising you found one inside a bunker. That one looks closed (probably because the building is out of use). They're designed to close tight when a shockwave hits, theoretically closing the natural air flow into the bunker. I presume that's when your generator & air filtration would kick in



Wow, thank you! Off to Google what an open one looks like now


----------



## Big C (Oct 14, 2014)

Absolutely bloody marvellous this one, nice one for sharing.


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 14, 2014)

Very nice, like the look of that


----------



## night crawler (Oct 14, 2014)

Awesome finding that place and could still go operational from the look of things. Scary to know these palces are around.


----------



## sunny100 (Oct 14, 2014)

Would love to go somewhere like this, definitely worth taking a few tips off you on how to access this kind of site. Looks like the guys/girls who couldn't make it definitely missed out!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 14, 2014)

Excellent stuff Mr x.i do love a good cold war bunker and this one is superb. Excellent shots as always


----------



## King Al (Oct 14, 2014)

Very interesting to see a _modern _one, compared to other reports of older style bunkers. Excellent report as always UX


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 14, 2014)

Very nice indeed sir. Good to see a report from you. Lovely crisp photos and a cracking location it seems!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 14, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Very nice indeed sir. Good to see a report from you. Lovely crisp photos and a cracking location it seems!



Cheers dude! 
Typical... I get off my urbex a**e just in time for winter!  
Its easy to get complacent and lazy after the convenience of Pripyat!


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 14, 2014)

Brilliant stuff mate, certainly an eye opener and one which interest me to some degree, some very nicely done shots aswel, without making it look arty farty which shows exactly what you saw on this explore


----------



## krela (Oct 14, 2014)

I prefer to call them glorified coffins rather than nuclear bunkers.


----------



## nutnut (Oct 14, 2014)

Very nice!! 

I can see why I am jumping back on the scene after toooo long occupied by other pastimes!!


----------



## AgentTintin (Oct 14, 2014)

Fantastic. Nice to see one in such great condition 

About the photo of the office with the monitor; that's a fairly recent Dell PC (mid-late 2000s), again a fairly recent VoIP phone, and a fairly recent 'Fire Action' poster with pictograms to comply with EU regs.

To me it looks as if it was abandoned recently (if not still maintained)


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 14, 2014)

nutnut said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> I can see why I am jumping back on the scene after toooo long occupied by other pastimes!!



I know! I've been quiet on the actual sploring over the summer. Laziness from Chernobyl, and a home build wiped all my weekends out. Viva la darkness! 



AgentTintin said:


> Fantastic. Nice to see one in such great condition
> 
> About the photo of the office with the monitor; that's a fairly recent Dell PC (mid-late 2000s), again a fairly recent VoIP phone, and a fairly recent 'Fire Action' poster with pictograms to comply with EU regs.
> 
> To me it looks as if it was abandoned recently (if not still maintained)



Wow! Thanks for your detailed input! Lol I went on monitor alone! 

There was power to the phone(!) but no ring tone (shame!). It is on a live site, seperated from the main buildings, so is maintained to some level. Although there had been some recent flooding, so was actually in a bit crapper condition than I show it here. Thanks again for your knowledge!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 15, 2014)

Great lump of cold war!Cracking photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 16, 2014)

That's what I love about this site. I went from viewing Dugie's Belgian extravaganza to this really neat report of a nuclear bunker. Two places that couldn't be more different, yet equally impressive in their own way! Looks like a great explore and you've done an excellent report, UrbanX . It is SO very clean in there! An observation I would add is that while it probably did cease to be used as a bunker in the mid-late nineties, it looks like it at least had some partial use into the early to mid 00's as if I remember rightly, black cased computers were not in common use before this time? A clue maybe. Anyhow, great report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry - I have just read that someone has already commented on the PC!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 16, 2014)

Outstanding as always mate!


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 16, 2014)

Talk about coming back with a bang, that's more than a little awesome. Still MOD owned, I take it?


----------



## GPSJim (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing! As always, a pleasure to see your reports. Looking forward to the video


----------



## SlimJim (Oct 16, 2014)

Freakin' sweet set as always, UrbanX!  Very clean, very sterile, but very cool!


----------



## Bones out (Oct 16, 2014)

That's rather nice fella. O how I like a bunker.


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 17, 2014)

Totally top notch as usual mate, I would expect nothing less


----------



## gingrove (Oct 17, 2014)

The decor reminds me of the Oxford ROC bunker when I used to go down in the early 80s! So nice to see one that hasn't been striped and burned. Great report as usual


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 16, 2014)

wow - what a find! Would love to find some of the locations you dig out


----------

